# tie rods, front brake calipers



## Johnjay7777 (Jun 11, 2005)

i just went to the shop to get an oil change because it is tooooooo cold here to do it myself and since i know the guy he gave me a overall inspection of the car... he noted that the front end tie rods were shot... i thought that they were going sinces i heard some noise when driving at speed and going over a bump... and the wheels were loose when i moved them on the lift... so that is a given that they are shot and i dont have the knowledge nor the time and toolds to do it myself but he then showed me that the the front calipers were leaking... i have filled the break fluid 2 times over the last 6 months so i knew that there was a leak somewhere... however i think that this could be a job that i could do my self... what i need to know is if it is a do it yourself job, are there any tricks to doing it, any special tools... 

also he mentioned a weak battery and i know that it is at least 3-4 years old and he wants to charge me 100 for changing it.. i think that the price is a rip off so what size and type of battery should i get... because i know that i can change that out no problem... 

thanks for the help...


----------



## Vandy-1 (Apr 14, 2006)

For the cold winters in New York I would suggest a battery with 850-950{cca} cold cranking amps. Sears Die Hard, Interstate, AC Delco are some good brands probably cost
about $ 70-100 price range. Most batteries now carry a 1 or 2 yr free replacement and
pro-rated warranty for at least 6-7 years.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Johnjay7777 said:


> i just went to the shop to get an oil change because it is tooooooo cold here to do it myself and since i know the guy he gave me a overall inspection of the car... he noted that the front end tie rods were shot... i thought that they were going sinces i heard some noise when driving at speed and going over a bump... and the wheels were loose when i moved them on the lift... so that is a given that they are shot and i dont have the knowledge nor the time and toolds to do it myself but he then showed me that the the front calipers were leaking... i have filled the break fluid 2 times over the last 6 months so i knew that there was a leak somewhere... however i think that this could be a job that i could do my self... what i need to know is if it is a do it yourself job, are there any tricks to doing it, any special tools...
> 
> also he mentioned a weak battery and i know that it is at least 3-4 years old and he wants to charge me 100 for changing it.. i think that the price is a rip off so what size and type of battery should i get... because i know that i can change that out no problem...
> 
> thanks for the help...



I would suggest purchasing the Haynes manual if you want to start doing some basic repairs yourself. Tierods and battery replacment are fairly easy.


----------

